# Frogmore Stew



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 25, 2021)

In other parts of the country and South Carolina as well, it's called Beaufort Stew, Low Country Boil, Shrimp Boil, etc. But when you get around Beaufort, SC, the locals call it Frogmore Stew. Frogmore is a small community on St. Helena Island outside of Beaufort and is known for the Gullah/Geechie culture and the local seafood including shrimp and oysters. During the fall when shrimp are usually plentiful, I go to Gay Fish Company and buy a 100 lbs. as it comes off the boat to put in my freezer. These are 16-20 count shrimp and with the heads on sell for around $3.50/lb. They also sell them de-headed for around $6.00/lb.

Anyway, this is something that we enjoy and have been making for years and years, but with a tweak or two along the way.

Here's the lineup: Fresh corn, 3 packs of Hillshire Sausage cut up, 3 quarts of shrimp, about 3 lbs. of gold potatoes, 2 large onions, 1 pack of Zatarain's crab and shrimp boil seasoning (this is a powder, not a boil-in-bag), and 2 lemons. Not pictured was a stick of unsalted butter. Traditionally, small red potatoes are used, but I like the flavor and texture of gold better. Of course homemade smoked sausage would be best, but I haven't gotten into making that yet. The seasoning can be Old Bay, Tony Chachere's, or whatever you prefer. We actually like J.O.'s #2, but it tends to be a little bit too spicy for the kids. J.O.'s #1 will work, too.







The cut up sausage, seasoning, and butter are placed in a large pot with water and brought to a boil. Squeeze the 2 lemons and put them in, as well.






Let it boil for a few minutes and then put in the corn and onions. Bring back to a boil and cook for a few minutes.





If using blanched or frozen corn, add the potatoes 1st and cook until almost tender. Then add the corn and bring back to a boil.







Bring back to a boil and cook until potatoes are done. Add the shrimp and stir to mix them in. Cover pot and remove from heat.






Let the pot sit covered for 5-10 minutes until shrimp are pink. The whole process takes me about an hour or so.

Time to eat....






I don't add the onions at the beginning because they will cook to pieces and disappear. After adding the shrimp, I don't bring the pot back to a boil because I don't want to overcook the shrimp. As I said earlier, small red potatoes are typically used. In the past, we have added snow crab legs to the pot, also. For those who want it spicier, your favorite hot sauce can be added to the pot, but we just have it available on the side.

Old Bay hot sauce or Texas Pete is on the side and Cross & Blackwell cocktail sauce is a favorite. Also have shakers with J.O.'s #1 & #2.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 25, 2021)

*Looks great.  I wish I had better access to fresh seafood.

Save me a piece of that corn....*

*JC *


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 25, 2021)

Is that one serving?   Looks real good. I love crawfish and shrimp, I just cant peel them fast enough. Years ago I was in Louisiana seeing family and we had a crawfish boil. I had to pay one of my coona$$ nephews to peel them for me!
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 25, 2021)

That’s just heaven in a pot!! Jealous on that price for fresh shrimp. Long ago when I spent winters in Florida working in concessions we would buy them off the boat in Tarpon Springs. I swear some of those shrimp were big enough to saddle lol!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd say you nailed it! Looks great!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 25, 2021)

Humble food, Fit for a King. Never had Fresh Shrimp and Head-on is impossible to find locally. My fish guy only carries Peeled and Deveined! I wanted to make some Shrimp Stock and only had the Tails to work with...JJ


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh Yea! That's the best eating around.    Add some steamed/roasted oysters for an appetizer, hot cornbread/cornbread muffins, a cold glass of sweet tea, (beer is the beverage of choice while "stirring the pot.") and stand back 50' for your personal safety.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 25, 2021)

GS, Wow, I can almost smell that delicious  stew from here !


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 25, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Is that one serving?   Looks real good. I love crawfish and shrimp, I just cant peel them fast enough. Years ago I was in Louisiana seeing family and we had a crawfish boil. I had to pay one of my coona$$ nephews to peel them for me!
> Jim


Thanks, Jim. That fed 7 adults and 3 grandchildren with leftovers. That really was a small batch, I'll usually double that for the usual crowd of around 20.



jcam222 said:


> That’s just heaven in a pot!! Jealous on that price for fresh shrimp. Long ago when I spent winters in Florida working in concessions we would buy them off the boat in Tarpon Springs. I swear some of those shrimp were big enough to saddle lol!


Thanks, Jeff. The shrimp price will fluctuate depending on how plentiful they are. I've seen them in the $2.50/lb. range, heads on, in years where they were REALLY abundant. Here in SC, we have a recreational shrimping season where we can go out and catch our own, but my bad shoulders have stopped me from throwing a cast net anymore. So I just buy them now. 



chef jimmyj said:


> Humble food, Fit for a King. Never had Fresh Shrimp and Head-on is impossible to find locally. My fish guy only carries Peeled and Deveined! I wanted to make some Shrimp Stock and only had the Tails to work with...JJ


Thanks, Jimmy. I will always boil the heads and make my own shrimp stock and freeze in quart containers.

I will always have shrimp in my freezer as long as I can buy it....


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 25, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> *Looks great.  I wish I had better access to fresh seafood.
> 
> Save me a piece of that corn....
> 
> JC *


During the summer when sweet corn is ready to pick, I'll usually blanch and freeze around 150 ears or so. The corn that I used in this pot was fresh, but I'm not sure where it was grown. It just looked good at the store.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 25, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Thanks, Jim. That fed 7 adults and 3 grandchildren with leftovers. That really was a small batch, I'll usually double that for the usual crowd of around 20.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jeff. The shrimp price will fluctuate depending on how plentiful they are. I've seen them in the $2.50/lb. range, heads on, in years where they were REALLY abundant. Here in SC, we have a recreational shrimping season where we can go out and catch our own, but my bad shoulders have stopped me from throwing a cast net anymore. So I just buy them now.
> ...


Somehow a video on a cool little tool to de-poop the whole shrimp made it to my Facebook page. I shoulda bought it lol.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 25, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Somehow a video on a cool little tool to de-poop the whole shrimp made it to my Facebook page. I shoulda bought it lol.


I have found that when de-heading fresh shrimp before they are chilled, the vein will pull out with the head and many times it will even after being iced down. Else, this is what I use. Of all the gadgets and gizmos I've used, this just seems to work the best.....


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Mar 26, 2021)

That sure looks good. My family history is from the low country of South Carolina and I know all about Frogmore Stew. One thing we would do is put beer in it, PBR to be exact. Probably about 50% beer and water, but who really measures?


----------

